# Weather apps!



## GabKoost (21 Ago 2013 às 07:07)

Bom dia e desde já peço desculpa se este tópico soa a repetido mas, depois de procurar, não encontrei nada semelhante.

Gostaria de saber qual os app (android) de meteorologia que o pessoal usam?

Os mais famosos são uma valente porcaria e de dados muito pouco fiáveis.

Gostaria de saber se existem apps que usam os dados directamente dos modelos que mais consultamos?

Alguém tem dicas?

Obrigado e... NUNCA MAIS CHOVE!


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2013 às 08:45)

Boas, 

para widget de tempo actual e com os dados da estação de Pedras rubras 
uso este: 

*android weather*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devexpert.weather

muito completo com humidade , velocidade e direcção do tempo etc...actualiza muito bem e sem falhas, até um mínimo de 15 em 15 minutos e ainda tem temperatura actual da localização escolhida na status bar.

para ter acesso a dados das estações particulares do wunderground e com widget uso :

*PWS*:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jackson

para consultar os modelos tal e qual como no computador ( mostra as runs do gfs ,ecmwf ...etc...) uso :

*meteociel app*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.meteociel.fr

Para imagens de satélite em tempo real uso:

*sat24 app*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sat24.app

quando quero ter acesso aos dados da minha estação em tempo real  uso:

*Alpemix remote *

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=alpemix

é um software de controlo remoto ( remote desktop) deixo o computador ligado, com o programa da estação a correr, faço a ligação ( com password ) com o computador de casa ,vejo os dados no ecrã do telemóvel e mexo como se estivesse em frente ao computador de casa ,até posso desligar remotamente o PC..., antes usava o team viewer , mas descobri que o alpemix é mais rápido, mais leve, e com menos falhas nas conexões...

todos estes apps são gratuitos e funcionam muito bem, pelo menos no meu galaxy s 4


----------



## fhff (21 Ago 2013 às 10:22)

Eu uso o Palmary Weather, baseado em FORECA: 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.palmarysoft.forecaweather&hl=pt_PT

Acho muito bom, leve, fiável, com informação que pode ser apresentada em gráfico. Muito bom. Melhor que o accuweather que é lento.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2013 às 13:28)

Já agora ( e estes apps são para quem tem o samsung galaxy s 4  )

*Barógrafo:*

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=barograph

mostra num gráfico os dados de pressão das últimas 24 horas e com exportação dos dados para csv, e excel,com calibração da pressão ajustada pelo utilizador, claro que o telemóvel tem que estar pousado durante 24 horas sem mudanças de altitude para a pressão ser a correcta (ao nivel do mar) uma vez calibrado é impressionante a precisão e estabilidade da pressão atmosférica, coincide sempre com a minha estação,e  com pequenas variações de décimas ...

*Barómetro e altimetro:*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.baggus.barometr

outra excelente app , uso especialmente como altÍmetro, tem exportação dos dados para csv , além de gráficos soberbos..calibração da altitude para 0 m , para por exemplo saber a altitude de uma montanha ou edifício...opção para intervalo do logger, usa o sensor de pressão atmosférica do telemóvel) extremamente preciso.

estas duas apps funcionam em telemóveis ou tablets com barómetro incorporado.

apps exclusivas do samsung galaxy s 4 ( o único com sensor de temperatura e humidade incorporado )

*Ambient temperature & humidity*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sensirion.ambientsensing

excelente app com gráficos em tempo real e widgets.

*termometer plus* ( este deixa calibrar a temperatura e humidade se assim o entendermos)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dungelin.thermometerplus

há muitas mais apps para o galaxy s 4, estou espantado com a precisão das medições do S4 a nivel de temperatura e humidade, desde que o telemóvel fique uns segundos fora da mão , pousado, e longe do sol e outras fontes de calor,é impressionante a fiabilidade das medições, só para terem uma ideia, na minha sala tenho um termómetro e higrómetro, e o telemóvel practicamente marca a mesma temperatura ambiente e humidade, com diferenças mínimas de décimas...

não se trata de um  " vulgar" sensor de temperatura como o da bateria, mas sim um sensor dedicado de temperatura ambiente e humidade, extremamente preciso e rápido a reagir ás mudanças....muito bom


----------



## GabKoost (21 Ago 2013 às 22:38)

Obrigado pelas dicas!

Vou testar isso tudo!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Set 2013 às 02:37)

Esta dá muito jeito!!! Direitinha para os radares do ipma e da aemet, entre muitas mais funcionalidades.
Smart Weather

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smartgalapps.android.smartweather


----------



## ELJICUATRO (18 Set 2013 às 16:58)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Esta dá muito jeito!!! Direitinha para os radares do ipma e da aemet, entre muitas mais funcionalidades.
> Smart Weather
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smartgalapps.android.smartweather



Boa tarde Caro Gil_Algarvio,

Essa APP é muito prática e dá mesmo jeito quando estamos em qualquer lado.

Recomendo a todos os MeteoLoucos.

Cmps.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 22:45)

Ontem  instalei esta aplicação, um anemometro, parece-me bom.

*Zephyrus Wind Speed Meter*

Fica o link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=b4a.zephyr&hl=en


----------



## Shimmy (7 Out 2014 às 00:34)

Palmary weather - muitas opções, gráficos e cartas, diversos widgets possíveis e notificação da temperatura na barra em cima.

Terra time - imagem global de satélite com nuvens e gelo polar em tempo real. Contém ainda todas as informações de sun e Moon rise/set, crepúsculo, horas de luz, etc. E ainda uma bússola. Pode ser usado como fundo de ecrã activo. 

Aix weather - widget pequeno (4 por 1) com gráfico de temperatura/precipitação para as 24h seguintes, altamente preciso. Também representa nebulosidade nessas horas e ainda dados actuais de temperatura, humidade relativa, quantidade de precipitação e qnh.

Metam - como o nome indica, mostra metars e notam, bem como tafs, cartas de tempo significativo, de satélite, de pressão, e um sem fim de outras muito úteis para qualquer trabalhador da área da aviação ou apenas entusiasta da meteo. Nota: a maior parte das opções acedem-se arrastando o dedo da esquerda para a direita. Digo isto porque não é muito intuitivo ao inicio e parece uma aplicação simplista sem aceder a esse menu.


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2014 às 08:37)

Mais uma sugestão, não é uma weather app mas dá para criar.

*Meta Widget*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.metawidget

Com esta aplicação ( widget) podem ter qualquer web site como widget no ecrã do vosso smartphone.

Simplesmente abram a aplicação, coloquem o URL que quiserem, selecionem uma área da página ou página inteira com a qual pretendem criar o widget e confirmem.

Eu por exemplo tenho o site do ISEP como widget, quando quero actualizar basta clicar  no mesmo e aparecem os dados mais recentes, mas podem colocar qualquer site, weather underground, IPMA  etc...etc... até dá para criar um widget com as imagens de satélite do IPMA.

O widget dá para fazer scroll up e down da página.

Na versão free os dados não actualizam automáticamente, temos que tocar no widget para ver o conteúdo mais recente.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Out 2014 às 09:57)

O Yahoo weather é fixe. Tem um aspecto e umas Widgets interessantes.


----------



## Microburst (12 Out 2014 às 11:17)

Amigos, e para quem como eu possui um Samsung Galaxy Star (bem mais fraquinho, claro) e queira um bom widget no ecrã, apurado, leve, e que ao contrário do accuweather me diga mesmo que não está a fazer sol enquanto lá fora chove a potes, qual a melhor opção, podem-me dar uma dica por favor? 

Eu queria usar a aplicação do Weather Channel, mas esta versão de Android não permite a sua instalação, daí que procure a vossa ajuda para uma boa app com widget que me dê dados mais verídicos que o accuweather.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Out 2014 às 18:15)

Experimenta o Eye in Sky ou o Yahoo Widgets


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Fev 2015 às 12:49)

Para um bom nowcasting fora de casa nada melhor que conjugar estas duas app's, a Smart Weather (que já tinha referido anteriormente) e a Sat View. Do melhor que anda ai de app's para acesso directo a imagens de sat e radar.

Smart Weather - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smartgalapps.android.smartweather
Sat View - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.appit.satview


----------



## Snifa (18 Set 2017 às 17:52)

Boas,

para quem pretende registar e arquivar os dados de precipitação, descobri esta app para Android, o rainlogger, gratuita e bastante completa, leituras diárias ( que podem ser editadas as vezes que forem necessárias e até adicionar algum evento que tenha ocorrido nesse dia, por ex: trovoada, chuva forte etc...), gráficos mensais, anuais, e backup dos dados que podem ser exportados para excel.Ou simplesmente no fim de cada mês, tirem um print screen dos dados mensais, anuais, ou diários, e guardem num local seguro.












https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.applove.rainlogger


----------



## fhff (9 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

Não sei se já conhecem a App Windy. Instalei hoje. Muito boa. Grande nível de informação, meteogramas, Imagem de mapa com todas as layers personalizáveis. Muita, muita informação, desde vento,  ondulação, metar, ...Tudo! 3 modelos de previsão seleccionáveis. 
Recomendo!


----------



## Kraliv (7 Abr 2018 às 16:01)

Não será (não é mesmo) das mais completas app de meteorologia, mas neste momento está gratuita na Store Google Play!

*Hourly Weather Pro*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weather.forecast.hourlyweather.pro


----------

